# Logo für Comedy programm



## PhilippK (20. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte oder besser gesagt ich brauche unbedingt ein Logo für mein Comedy Programm 

Ich weis aber nicht so richtig in welchem Stil ich das machen soll, da ich noch nie  ein Logo entworfen habe. Das Programm trägt den narmen Vertigo und dreht sich um Alltagsthemen und ich möchte das das so weitestgehend erkennbar sein soll.

Ich bin für Ideen und Tipps schonmal Dankbar


----------



## Satsujinn (22. Mai 2004)

Für comedy hmm

eher breit typo so Comic sans double outline irgendwie so =)


----------



## PhilippK (22. Mai 2004)

und wie soll das Logo Gestaltet werden, hier liegt mein Problem, ein einfacher Schriftzug ist für Comedy zu langweilig


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Mai 2004)

Tach Post,

dafür gibt es hier Inspiration in Form von 130 Logos. Bitte verwende keine Standartschriftart! Mindestens ein paar Gedanken zu einer eigenen Typo sollte man sich schon machen.

_keen!


----------



## PEZ (1. Juni 2004)

Ich kann zu diesem Thema das Buch LosLogos aus dem "die Gestalten Verlag" empfehlen. Ist eine gute Inspirationsquelle.
Ausserdem würde ich mich mal ein wenig mit dem Begriff "vertigo" beschäftigen. Es gibt einen Hitschcock Film mit diesem Titel und ich glaube, dass hier irgendwo in dem Film der Begriff vertigo erklärt wird. 
Wenn du weisst, was sich dahinter verbirgt, hast du neue tieferreichende Gedankenansätze.

Tipp zur Begriffserklärung vertigo:
bei google:

definition: vertigo

eingeben.


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Juni 2004)

Also die farben müssen auf jeden Fall 'knallig' sein. Die schrift sollte auch was verspieltes haben.
Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings ob Vertigo ein gut gewählter Namefür ein Comedyprogramm ist, danke an PEZ für den Tipp mit der Definition.
Auserdem währe ein 'Maskotchen' nicht shclecht, allerdings sollte das irgendwie zum Namen passen.

Gruß


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

Ich finde nicht, daß Comedy immer zwingend mit knalligen Farben in Verbindung gebracht werden muß. Es wäre gut mehr über den Humor eurer Stücke zu wissen. Ist er zynisch, sarkastisch, schwarz, albern, intelligent, sollen die Stücke zum Denken anregen? Versuche bitte mal zu beschreiben wie eure Stücke aussehen bzw. funktionieren.

Warum habt ihr euch den Namen "vertigo" eigentlich ausgesucht? Tausch dich auch mal mit dem aus, der sich das ausgedacht hat


----------



## PhilippK (2. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PEZ _
> *Warum habt ihr euch den Namen "vertigo" eigentlich ausgesucht? Tausch dich auch mal mit dem aus, der sich das ausgedacht hat
> 
> *



Wieso sprichst du im plural?

@ acid, das gefället mir sehr gut, wie heißt die Schriftart damit ich auch mal etwas rumprobieren kann.

Ich habe den Namen Vertigo gewählt weil es heißt übersetzt ja "Schwindel gefühl" ich fand das es eigentlich ganz gut passt und cool klingt
 
ich habe auch überlegt ob ich vieleicht einen anderen namen wähle aber da fällt mir nichts ein.

Ich werde aber so den Style von acid nehmen, da es eher fröhlich wirken soll


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

Plural kann ich besser.  Ich war früher in der Schule immer der beste in Plural. Kriegen wir denn Eintrittskarten, wenns soweit ist?


----------



## Consti (2. Juni 2004)

Naja, find das Logo ansich schon klasse! Nur du musst folgendes beachten:

1. Wenn du es im Internet benutzen möchtest, musst du auf die Grösse achten (Dateigrösse etc. - daher sollte es nicht ZU aufwendig sein) - > Obwohl dieser Punkt eher unwichtig ist

2. Wenn es für Printmedien sein soll, musst du drauf achten, dass es nicht ZU verspielt ist, man sollte es auch von weitem (z.B. auf Plakaten, Flyer) erkennen und evtl auch zum Bannerdruck etc. gut benutzen können.

3. Wenn es im Tv kommen soll, dann ist wichtrig, dass es auch mit einer geringen Auflösung gut aussieht, da TVs ja nicht mit so einer "hohen" Auflösungen haben!

Deshalb finde ich das Vertige von ähm (ka, wer dat gemacht hat) schon recht gut - evtl. würde ich aber für einige Sachen diese Schatten / Schwingungen im HIntergrund wegmachen!


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit das ganze ausgebaut werden soll. Aber wenn du wirklich alles beachten willst, dann solltest du dir bei diesem Logo darüber im klaren sein, dass du es mindestens immer mit 4 Farben drucken musst (cmyk). Je nach dem auch mehr. Du mußt auch daran denken, daß es auch schwarz weiß funktionieren sollte, da du eventuell ja auch mal ein Fax verschicken willst bzw. mal einen Stempel anfertigen lassen willst.


----------



## PhilippK (2. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PEZ _
> *Plural kann ich besser.  Ich war früher in der Schule immer der beste in Plural. Kriegen wir denn Eintrittskarten, wenns soweit ist? *



Wenn du bis nach Moers fährst (oder besser kommt drauf an wo du wohnst)



> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Naja, find das Logo ansich schon klasse! Nur du musst folgendes beachten:
> 
> 1. Wenn du es im Internet benutzen möchtest, musst du auf die Grösse achten (Dateigrösse etc. - daher sollte es nicht ZU aufwendig sein) - > Obwohl dieser Punkt eher unwichtig ist
> ...



1. Pastt schon (mache ein Flash Seite, da wird es gepreloaded)
2. Ein Problem
3. Nicht gleich übertreiben 

ich muss noch mal gucken wie ich das am besten mache


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Juni 2004)

Die Schriftart heißt Still Time. Und das Zeugs was da im Hintergrund ist sollte nur eine kleine Anlehnung an Schwindelgefühl sein, da mir sonst nicht wirklich was eingefallen ist.


----------



## PhilippK (3. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mal was gemacht, ob's OK ist?


Ist nur eine Konzept Zeichnung also kommt noch eine andere Schrift und das ganze wird noch verschönert, nur vom effekt OK? Oder soll ich das Stärker machen?


----------



## pReya (3. Juni 2004)

@acid.rain
Was ist das für eine Schrift in deinem Vorschlag


----------



## PhilippK (3. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von acid.rain _
> * Die Schriftart heißt Still Time. Und das Zeugs was da im Hintergrund ist sollte nur eine kleine Anlehnung an Schwindelgefühl sein, da mir sonst nicht wirklich was eingefallen ist. *



Ein paar posts oben


----------

